# Where to post Bersa Thunder 9 hi cap mags?



## gnappi (Oct 4, 2015)

I had a thunder 9 years ago, and sold the gun without 5 brand new OEM Bersa 15 round mags. I'm cleaning out my load bench and want to sell them. EBAY doesn't allow hi cap mags to be listed. Any ideas would help.

BTW, I'm newbie on this site, not to firearms


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Gunbroker would be my first bet.


----------

